# "Wizards, Whiskey and Wonderful Things" ENW OOG Thread



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

Back up thread if Randomling's House is down.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Out-of-Game Thread for tonight's game.


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

> a victim of a lover’s triangle.



   I was always pretty good at geometry, and IIRC a ray was a strait line in a single dimension....


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

ruby had just gone to sleep.

SM, do you have a group plan for tonight or should we continue with our individual actions?


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

barad, i'm so offended! you turned off your pm's...


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

I have nothing planned for this day until well into the evening, so take the story any direction that you wish.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

I just posted the posts from earlier in the day before the site went down, so we know what happened while we were all at work.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> barad, i'm so offended! you turned off your pm's...



Actually, I believe that only Community Supporters have use the of the PM function here, so neither me or Barad will have that available tonight.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I just posted the posts from earlier in the day before the site went down, so we know what happened while we were all at work.



Thanks, that's great.  We'll pick things up from there.


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

Jake says, "Zzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't have pm's here either.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Baradtgnome said:
			
		

> He musters his last bit of energy and lifts Ruby off the ground, carrying her one block back to the Lucky Lady. She just buries her head on Jake's neck.




Oh that's just great!   It will look like he was carrying her dead body!  Great way to keep the rumors going.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe that only Community Supporters have use the of the PM function here, so neither me or Barad will have that available tonight.




wow, that stinks! how can we plot against everyone... whoops did i say that outloud?


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Oh that's just great! It will look like he was carrying her dead body! Great way to keep the rumors going.




i'm good like that


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

rick email me please


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> wow, that stinks! how can we plot against everyone... whoops did i say that outloud?




I'll be on AIM after I finish mixing up meatloaf.  We can plot there.  

BTW, with Jake and Ruby sleeping, should we fill up the day?  I don't want to leave Rick and Lisa with nothing to do.....


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

don't worry we'll keep ourselves busy


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

I had email addresses for Baradtgnome, Moon Dancer and Queenie so I just sent you each a PM.   Feel free to PM me tonight at that address anything that you want for the DM eyes only.   

Queenie, please IM that address to Orchid Blossom and then PM Community Supporters SteveJung and rjmc64 here with that address via the PM function here.  That way you will all be able to get in touch with me individually if necessary.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

yes sir!


----------



## moon dancer (Mar 31, 2005)

o.k. I  am the cobblers wife. and the cobbler is out of town. I am way out of my comfort zone here. If I can figure out how to post I will. Can't do much before 9 anyway


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> don't worry we'll keep ourselves busy




Is that mad face or evil face?


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

moon dancer said:
			
		

> o.k. I  am the cobblers wife. and the cobbler is out of town. I am way out of my comfort zone here. If I can figure out how to post I will. Can't do much before 9 anyway



You've posted succesfully.  Join the party.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Is that mad face or evil face?




if you put the mouse on it, it says devious... and that about sums it up...


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

moon dancer said:
			
		

> Can't do much before 9 anyway



you're addicted to LOST aren't you?


----------



## moon dancer (Mar 31, 2005)

Why does everyone always use the term addicted and obsessed when they talk about me? 

Nah Really I'm addicted to my daughter and this is something we do together so I try not to interupt it but everytime there's a commercial she yells at me to go post.  She's pretty funny! A lot like her dad


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

that's my girl      and who is this cobbler guy.  are both your husbands out of town at the same time?  poor planning on your part.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

I really need to read this module more thoroughly, if I'd seen that there was a 'Boston' Harker prior to this I would have tied that into an encounter with Kate long before now.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

you slacking SM?  

he he, you know i'm only kidding. but not everyone will drop it to you like i did


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

Have the newspaper men heard the rumors? Someone can tell Chumbley the truth, letting the other guy (can't remember his name) print a false rumor.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Have the newspaper men heard the rumors? Someone can tell Chumbley the truth, letting the other guy (can't remember his name) print a false rumor.



Play it out, maybe at lunch.  I've already got the responses to that one all planned.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Edited Post

I have got to remember to look above my posts after they go up.


----------



## moon dancer (Mar 31, 2005)

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> and who is this cobbler guy. are both your husbands out of town at the same time? poor planning on your part.




oops did I say cobbler?!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Oops, sorry guys.  Kriskrafts just got home from school and wanted to talk to me about her day.  I'll get back to the posts.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> "write the Ruby West Memorial Edition of his newspaper."




it's good to know you have friends...


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Randomling's is back up.    For now, anyway.  But I imagine we'll stay here for the evening, just in case?


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

> "(Insert appropriate, rich part of the city here).



  Beacon Street?


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Randomling's is back up.    For now, anyway.  But I imagine we'll stay here for the evening, just in case?



Probably best to just stay here at this point since it's after 10, and I plan to quit at around 11.   I'll add the links to both of these threads.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Was Beacon street in the "fancy" part of town in 1882?  I'm not having much luck trying to find out about Boston... my Google-fu is weak.


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

My time line may not be good.  IIRC beacon street and back bay were well to do even then.  However, I don't think there would have been much open land.  You may prefer to be from one of the 'wealthy burbs' if you wanted land around the house.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's info on Beacon Hill.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah, my Google-fu is still up to par (Steve's too).  You definately want Beacon Hill, that's the section of Boston that the wealthy lived in this era.  Oliver Wendell Holmes dubbed the people in this neighborhood as "Boston Brahmans" in 1860.   Here's the Brahman link:
http://www.celebrateboston.com/gallery/bostonbrahmin.htm


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Here's info on Beacon Hill.




Thanks Steve, that's perfect.  Especially the details about it being where the abolitionist movement was strong in Boston.  Just the place for Kate's family.

Thanks for the tip Rick, sounds like you were right.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought it was fitting.


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

much of Beacon Hill is probably unchanged from the 1880's.  So current pictures of the old Brownstones or government buildings would give you a good feel for the area.  That is definitely the 'blue blood' area of Boston & New England.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool link, Jon, thanks.


----------



## moon dancer (Mar 31, 2005)

Getting pretty late for me. Single mom holding down the fort (no offense to the indian) and all that. so I will bid you all  a good night!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Turning in myself.  Night all.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

Goodnight. *waves*


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Bedtime for me.  Night all!  Back home at Randomling's tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Back home at Randomling's tomorrow.



Not yet from the look of it.   Gads!  I'm glad we're moving to a new host soon, this previous one is rediculous.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Apr 6, 2005)

Guess our time at RH ran out again.  Are we playing here again tonight (Wednesday)


----------

